# Should I go for it?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all! I'm guessing I can predict the results of this poll, but it seemed like a fun way to share my big decision with you guys. There's a little bit of a story here, but I hope you'll bear with me.

I've loved Goldens since I was a little kid, when my parents got us a Golden who was just a wonderful companion. After he died, I didn't have a dog for about nine years, but the first thing I did when I graduated college and got my first big boy job was buy myself (with a little help), a spectacular Golden named Gus. LJilly helped me pick the breeder and litter, and she took one of them (her Finn) for herself. 

Gus was an extraordinary companion and bon vivant, an athlete and a gentleman, a tough, hardworking field dog gentle enough to play fetch with a toddler. As many of you know, he died in his prime at six, of an extremely rare kind of lymphoma.

My SO of three years and I both want (at least) two dogs in our lives, so we got Comet a little over a year ago, and raising him with Gus as a guide and playmate was incredibly fun and rewarding. Losing Gus so suddenly has been simply horrible, but I knew, in time, that we'd get ourselves another dog to raise in his spirit and memory. I had thought, though, that it might be wise to wait until Comet was a little older (he's about 16 months now) before introducing a puppy.

Here's the fun part. Gus's breeder, whom I admire greatly, has bred Gus's brother in a line breeding, partly to confirm characteristics of Sunfire's XX Muleteam Borax, who is Gus's grandsire (and, incidentally, Comet's sire). Originally, line breedings turned me off, but some research and the thoughtful words of some of the experienced breeders and handlers here on the forum have changed my mind completely about it when it's done judiciously.

There are four beautiful red boys, fourteen weeks old, and I could go get one this weekend. They come from very, very strong working lines, but they should also be good, if not champion conformation dogs. I've just gotten into agility and formal obedience with Comet, and it's a blast. The new puppy would probably fit right in as a great agility and obedience dog as well as a hiking companion.

As a side note, please don't judge the breeder for having four dogs unsold dogs from a litter, and please don't hijack this thread with any speculations about her. The situation is rather complicated and it would bother me greatly if she was subject to public speculation; part of the situation I feel OK mentioning is that breeder has extraordinarily high standards for placing dogs. I have full confidence in her ethics, practices, and love for both the breed and the individual dogs, and she produces beautiful, healthy, dogs with good conformation and excellent working ability.

I've gone back and forth about it, mostly out of the heartache over Gus, thinking I'd end up comparing this dog constantly to him, but I'm getting over that too. A puppy has such incredible individuality that there's no way I could really make that mistake.

So, should I go get this dog or what? Be my enablers. By the way, his name would be Ajax.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gas up the car, charge the camera, check on "baby" stuff..... and GO get your sweet little redhead !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't see a better family than yours for a new puppy! You have me and Sophie's go ahead! But I suspect you probably know that we know you and your family enough by now to have our 100% approval


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, here's Borax:











Here's Comet: 











And here's a few of Gus:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You expected anything other than a resounding YES!!!!


Go, go, and charge up the camera batteries for us!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your still home????? Go get that boy and bring him to his new home......


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Safe travels and take lots of pics!


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Go pick up that little boy and post lots of pics!!!! :


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hee hee hee... no "NO"'s yet...... I'm shocked.... (not!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes!  lol


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

You haven't left yet????? LOL


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

hmmmm, welllllll,.....YES!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not at all unusual for potential competitive pups to be hanging around until just the right home opens up.

So, when do you pick up your new baby?


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, yeah!!!


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of Comet and new brother Ajax this weekend!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

GO! GO! GO!!! Love the name Ajax!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Not at all unusual for potential competitive pups to be hanging around until just the right home opens up.


Thanks for supporting my point. I was a little concerned that people would apply the "unsold dogs" rule to the breeder, which would really be inaccurate in this situation. I wanted this to be the fun and lighthearted thread it is quickly becoming. Hooray!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, for Heaven's sake, why don't you ask us a hard question:doh:!!!!

Run, don't walk, to that litter and bring home a new boy. 
Gus would want it that way...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd love to be able to get one, too! Lucky you! I guess my new human baby boy will have to do for now 

So yeah, man, what are you waiting for? Awesome dogs, awesome breeder- what more could you want? It's a tribute to your excellent care of your dogs that she's happy to have one of her best head your way!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would be glad to become an enabler! I just can't wait for the introduction. Heeeeer's Ajax!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

My only concern would be what "habits" have developed by 14 weeks... Other than that, go for it!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well DUH?????!!!!!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you've already answered your question, go get your Ajax. Love the pictures you posted, beautiful dogs.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

WELL....of COURSE we all think you should bring Ajax home! :smooch: What more could you ask for...a wonderful breeder, and excellent line, all you add is LOVE! Better hurry.....I think I hear your car running!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

"fetch!!!!"


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

YES!! Can't wait to see the new baby!

Is there a "cleanser" theme going on with Borax, Comet and Ajax?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm curious to know who said the 2 "no's" and their reasoning behind it.... surely they must not know you very well.

Boy I'm in a contrary and mean mood today... must be because I didn't even get my chance at a new boy.

I'm loving the name Ajax!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

YES , YES, YES, YES, -just in case there is any confusion YES.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

So looks like thats a YES  When you leaving? hehe


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, you've already heard volumes from me on the phone, but I'm getting the guest room ready this afternoon as a lucky charm for that yes. . . This poll is awesome in its yesness.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you there yet?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am late to the voting but I say 
YES!!!!

My Selka's dad is a Sunfire golden! Sunfire's Valiant Apollo, an unbelievable all around boy who made it to almost 17!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

And I can't wait for photos!!! Take photos of everyone, the ones that are still there (wish I could get one!) Ajax , Comet , any other golden there!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Brian, presumably you're in your car on the way to getting Ajax, then off to show your new pup to Jill. Happy Saint Paddy's day and Happy Gotcha Day to young Ajax!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I give your idea :dblthumb2! Can't wait to see the little pupper! I'm a pushover for the red boys!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

So long as the breeder has been focusing on socialization during these important early weeks, I'll say yes!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian's takes on the Sunfire XX Muleteam Borax/cleaning theme are the best bc they're subtle. Comet and Ajax (Jax)stand on their own too.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Get two and call 'em **** & Span!

(Gosh, I crack myself up!)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AND











and maybe someday a little girl:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Get two and call 'em **** & Span!
> 
> (Gosh, I crack myself up!)


:roflmao: Now THAT is a great idea!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

YOU KNOW OUR ANSWER!!.
OF COURSE,YES!!.
Stunning dog + I'm totally in love with red goldens!!.
Can't wait to see the pictures!.
Noone will replace Gus and no dogs are the same even if they have the same parents!.
Gus was special and this new pup will grow in yr heart and WILL become special,in his own way!.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Wait let me think about it. Okay, thought about it Yes, Yes, Yes.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I think its a great idea, Ajax is going to have the best home!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My only comment is based on your comment, "My SO of three years and I both want (at least) two dogs in our lives, . . ." I think you should go with an open mind, maybe think about two . . . .

YES!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> So long as the breeder has been focusing on socialization during these important early weeks, I'll say yes!


Excellent point. They are certainly socialized and pre-trained in some important ways, but I will definitely be kicking into socialization overdrive for the next few weeks to make sure they've hit all their types of people and surfaces before 18 weeks.

No, everybody, I haven't left yet. I have to work all week and I think a sick day would look a little suspicious. It'll have to be Saturday.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> My only comment is based on your comment, "My SO of three years and I both want (at least) two dogs in our lives, . . ." I think you should go with an open mind, maybe think about two . . . .
> 
> YES!


Ha! You think like my SO.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know I'm late to chime in-- but YES!!

Can't wait to see some pics of little Ajax!


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*GO get him - NOW!*

I will enable........ = )

Go get him as soon as you can!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

There are now 4 'no' votes. Can't imagine why. I say YES!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Since you already have a name picked out and own a camera, you should go get him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Another precious Golden running around the area. Sounds good to me!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I say yes as long as you post LOTS of pictures!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> There are now 4 'no' votes. Can't imagine why. I say YES!


Yeah...that confused me too. But hey, I've articulated lots of strong opinions here on the board and maybe somebody doesn't like some part of my training philosophy or feeding? I can respect that.

Or some people just like to click without looking.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Or some people just like to click without looking.


fat fingers?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you kidding me? YES!!! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

If I could find a pup that came from the same line as any of my past pups... I would not hesitate, to snatch one up! I am sure he won’t be completely the same... but I am sure there will be a few things that you will see that are the same. I think it would be a great choice!! & Gus would like it too… knowing that he meant that much to you, that you would want someone related to him… and could possibly turn into a Mini Me ( Mini Gus ) ... 
 
Can’t wait to see pic’s this weekend!! = )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright, you guys win! It's puppy time. We're going on Saturday to check out the boys and probably (read: certainly) pick one. I mentioned the situation to my sister, and it turns out her family wants one too! Woo! So we're all piling in the jeep and driving to Maine and seeing if we click with these GORGEOUS puppies.

I will, of course, have pictures for you all once the errand happens.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Two for you, two for your sister! Win-win for everyone!!!!!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually, that is a great age to get a puppy, especially if they have all been together for this time. You will have one of the best dogs when it comes to doggie manners because of the time with his littermates. Good luck and enjoy having a puppy again.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the pictures of Gus and Comet. Looks like you've got the training down pat.
The picture of Borax is just gorgeous, but I know nothing about breeding, conformation or showing.
If I could get a relative of my heart dog I lost, I sure would! However, he was a rescue so that can't happen. I think a lot of the traits are inherited.
I think you and your sister are in for some fantastic new friends! Be careful driving - the excitement might overwhelm you!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Brian, I can't wait to see pictures of little Ajax!  Take LOTS of them and give them kisses for me. I can't think of a more loving person to give this little one a great home. Big hugs!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope you definitely go and pick up Ajax this weekend!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Watch out all ducks in CT!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Counting down to the arrival of Ajax. We should be playing with puppies and picking him out by this time tomorrow!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How exciting!!! Pictures!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so excited for you! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, the camera's a chargin'. There will be pictures galore that I'll post here, and I'll also update my dog-blog relentlessly.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

So are the puppy pics coming soon?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Will you be able to take him home or do you pick and wait?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> Will you be able to take him home or do you pick and wait?


The idea is to come straight home with him. They're already 15 or 16 weeks (they weren't originally going to be available), so we need to get him started on all the little bits of our lifestyle as soon as possible.

We leave in less than an hour to stay overnight with my sister in Boston before we head up to Maine to get the boys!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm very excited for you!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Alright, you guys win! It's puppy time. We're going on Saturday to check out the boys and probably (read: certainly) pick one. I mentioned the situation to my sister, and it turns out her family wants one too! Woo! So we're all piling in the jeep and driving to Maine and seeing if we click with these GORGEOUS puppies.
> 
> I will, of course, have pictures for you all once the errand happens.



Yessssss. I voted before I had a chance to read the entire thread, and of course it was a yes  Congratulations and hope to see asap your new addition to your family!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We got him! That thread is here. Thanks to everyone for the Yes votes and the words of encouragement. There's a couple of pictures on the other thread and more to follow!


----------



## GoBeyondGreen (Nov 22, 2008)

A resounding YES!!! I admire that you are putting so much consideration into this. You said it, though - although you are still missing Gus, and always will, a new golden will have your heart from the very first second and you will love each of your dogs individually. I really thought one dog was enough for my husband and me, but he forced the issue and we gained a golden - and love her, Brandi, more than anything now. It does not sound like you would regret getting this dog, but you may regret it if you do not. Go for it!


----------

